# Redfishin Red Hot!!



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

My new friend Justin (Dr. Red) and my little sis are the only ones sick enough to fish with me. well now they are HOOKED! I love it down here. I burn less than $20 a day on fuel, spend no money on bait, and fight tough fish all night. Don't think I'm going home. Usually spend $200-$300 a day to fish back home. I'm spoiled now. Loved the sheephead, monster specs in the bayou and now bull reds. You guys have the life down here. Never seen a girl throw a castnet till I came down here. Most men that fish for 30 plus years can't throw a net back home. This place is unreel. My sister told me I wouldn't leave even if I hated the heat. She was 100% right. Well here's why I'll just have to deal with the heat.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

how could you not be hooked


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Going out to play in 3 hours with Dr. Reds.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

how many did you catch that night?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

We have averaged 20-30 per night. The size of them is what I love. So far our biggest is 30lbs 8oz, 26lbs, 23lbs, and 22lbs.Most of fish in 12-20 lbs range. Gotta get lil sis on a 30+ pounder. Funny to watch her wrestle them fish in. My favorite part other than finding them.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

What did you catch em on


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

find bait that is swimming like it is terrified catch it/ net it, use it. Reds don't seem to be picky. most nights when they are feeding I would bet they would eat a piece of leather off my boot. BIG baits live or dead seem to keep sharks,catfish and other trash at bay.


----------



## another fisherman (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome pics nice reds, looks like you might be out by the pensacola 3 mile bridge, again nice job


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah the oversized fish are thick around the 3 mile right now. Wish the slot fish were that easy to come by.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you found a nice school of em. Looks like lots of fun!


----------

